# wie findet ihr das



## benoman (14. September 2001)

und   das 

und dies


----------



## tilman (15. September 2001)

*das*

finde ich geht eigentlich,
aber das dies ist sehr bescheiden.

du hast da nur ein bild genommen und druebergemalt. sehr einfallslos.

am das musst du mal ein wenig mit den farben aufpassen, kommt besser.
dies, da ist das gruen grauenvoll


----------



## T00L (15. September 2001)

Dies und das und das und dies...
da wird man ja ganz blöd im Kopf..
:{} %) 

Das erste Bild gefällt mir am besten...und die anderen ..naja..
bescheiden..

T00L


----------



## Flame (16. September 2001)

*die*

beiden (das und dies) gefallen mir nicht so.

das oben schon eher. 

mit was arbeitest du?


----------



## Robert Fischer (17. September 2001)

hilfe !!! man, das sieht ja nun wirklich nicht gerade weltbewegend aus. bitte neu machen oder was anderes. DANKE!!! :>


----------

